# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  مبانی wx wideget

## raven1997

سلام 
من رو cpp خیلی کار کردم و روی مفاهیم و کار با کنسول مسلط هستم حالا می خواهم برم interface کار کنم با تحقیقات فهمیدم wx wideget خیلی مناسبه گفتم کجا بهتر از این فروم خلاصه می خواستم به عنوان یه تازه کار منو راهنمایی کنید مثل معرفی مرجع و ...
تا از پایه شروع کنم و با کمک و راهنمایی دوستان من و همه ی کسانی که می خونن بتونیم interface کار کنیم.
با تشکر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Nima_NF

بهترین و کامل ترین مرجع کتاب زیر هست که حتما تهیه کنید:
Cross-Platform GUI Programming with wxWidgets

ضمنا خود سایت www.wxwidgets.org نیز نمونه ها و آموزش های فراوانی دارد.

موفق باشید

----------


## raven1997

خیلی ممنون

----------


## emad4000

اینجا هم می تونی نمونه کدهای زیادی پیدا کنی ، مخصوصا wxDemo که یه دمو از تعداد زیادی Sample ه و همراه با توضیحات و داکیومنت و سورس هستش
wxDemo for winodws
wxDemo 4 Ubuntu
wxDemo Source

البته تعدادی از این سامپل ها همراه wxDevCpp هم نصب میشن.
موفق باشین

----------

